# Boardman entrance feeder leaking?



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

I have been feeding my bees through an entrance feeder, I believe it's called a Borgman entrance feeder. My question is this, when I looked inside (by lifting the quart jar) to see if the bees were feeding, it was leaking, filling the cavity and then running out of the hive slowly dripping through the day.

It's not leaking very much and still lasts about a week, but this is not what I expected after reading about this type of feeder. The cap is tight and I am using about a 1:1 ratio of sugar to water so it seems fairly thick. Could it be due to the temp change from night to day here?  In the evening it's in the low 40's, in the day upper 80's. Nearly a 50 degree temp difference from low to high.

Thank-you for sharing your insight.

This is the feeder:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Cypress-Entrance-Feeder/productinfo/686/


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

In 30 years of beekeeping I have never heard of a Borgman feeder. Your link shows a photo of a Bordman feeder. They are generally one of the most worthless pieces of equipment that the supply houses sell. Overutilized by newbees to feed bees when its more often than not a worthless piece of junk. Ever see a commercial beekeeper use them. Rarely. There is a reason why. 

Although temperature deviations can cause dripping the dripping is usually caused by a bad vacum or to many holes or to holes that are to large. 

Make a jar feeder that fits above the cluster and they will eat day and night and clean up slow drips before they hit the floor.


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

Sorry about getting the name wrong :doh: Newbee mistake!

I'll try a few less holes by filling in some of the ones it came with.
Thanks.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

Try very small holes. 1/32 inch or so. Maybe smaller if possible.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

Here is my recommendation. Take said feeder in hand, grasp firmly and chuck it over the hill. They are junk and worthless on the most part for a hive. They do not do a good job feeding the bees and induce robbing. Best place to feed the bees is over the inner cover hole. So if i had a feeder that was leaking like your is, I would use that as a sign to replace it with something else!


----------



## wes1945 (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

I have only a couple of hives, so for me I use quail waterers. Not chicken waterers. They are available at feed stores or tractor supply, like $1.50 each. Do not screw them on tight or the syrup cannot get out of the jar. They go on top of the frames either on the frames themselves or on top of the inner cover. This is not my idea, but a fellow beek on this forum suggested them. I was lucky to find some 1/2 gallon small mouth jars, but any small mouth jar will work. I also have Boardman feeders, ( sitting on shelf gathering dust). Just another idea.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

Home Page, Build it Yourself, Miller type feeder. Good plans, just be sure to seal with wax.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

They are a worthless piece of garbage, unless you are feeding nucs with a hole cut IN THE BACK OF THE BOTTOM BOARD, and then they kinda work. On the nucs you are better off cutting a whole in the top for the jar, which is what I am switching over to....

mike


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

In my opinion, for what little it's worth;

Take your top board, cut the slot out, make it a round hole a little larger than a quart jar opening, get some # 8 wire cloth, staple over hole.

Now set your quart jar upside down over the wire, place a hive box on top, then your cover.

To refill remover cover, and empty jar.

Walla no bees to contend with they are under the #8 wire, you can even see down into the hive a little, see lots of bees feeding.
:lookout: PCM


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*

As you can see the folks on beesource just love these things. No disregard towards Mr boardman but his invention is not going to be parked in the museum next to ......let's say.....an Iphone or a hivetool. Follow the previous advice. 


As stated by that not so famous beekeeper Haran Adelton in his unpublished pamphlet, SEVEN SIMPLE RULES OF BEEKEEPING. "Things in beekeeping are usually better done on top than from the bottom."


This includes feeding.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

But to reply to your question, yes a 50 deg. temp swing is more than likely why its leaking so much....See one question 10 answers :doh:


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Three reasons, increased internal air pressure from solar heat uptake, increased internal air pressure from sugar fermentation, and air pressure equalization from a poor seal. But it all comes down to air pressure.

The other posters are right about the Boardman feeder. But toss only the bottom half, use the jar to can kraut.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Borgman entrance feeder leaking?*



pine_ridge_farms said:


> Here is my recommendation. Take said feeder in hand, grasp firmly and chuck it over the hill. They are junk and worthless on the most part for a hive.


Or you can just drive over them with the car tires. I use my tractor to run things over. They cause robbing also so I would avoid them. :lookout:


----------



## SoarWestBees (Feb 15, 2011)

I have noticed some robbing and will work out a solution where I feed them at the top!

At least I think it's robbing, here's the symptoms.

It appears like the bees are wrestling. Some darker bees show up (nearly all black) and then the normal bees come out of the hive and in groups they spin around like they are doing some kind of dance very loudly and eventually the pair no longer can fly but roll around on the ground below the hive. Then 2-3 of the hive bees will gang up on one of the darker bees until it either dies or goes away.

Only a guess but that seems like robbing to me? At least it appears they are fighting.

:s


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

It does sound like robbing. When you see that, reduce the entrance to one or two bee size so there's less to defend.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I typically use an entrance reducer on a new package anyway. Give them a chance to build up and not have to have as many guards. Not sure if that was the original issue. 

But, if you are using a Bordman feeder then typically you got it as part of a new hive package. Most old timers with multiple hives have learned that it is not a good feeder. But, I think it is cheap and gets the newbie going enough to start with one hive. It is when you have multiples that there becomes an issue.

Boardman is fine for one hive on a property.


----------

